# Osmocote Plus



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know which store sells Osmocote plus? 

Thanks


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Iirc when i looked into it only garden center type places carried it, in larger sized bags. I doubt you'll find it at depot or crappy tire


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, 
I have been looking for Osmocote Plus as well and just came across the following that I will be checking out tomorrow. Hopefully this helps both of us.

http://www.scotts.ca/smg/CA/section/home/CAIndependantRetailerList.pdf

http://www.scotts.ca/smg/locateReta...smg/locateRetailers/brandProductCategory.jsp#


----------



## CanadaMoe (Sep 12, 2012)

*Any Luck?*

Finding the Osmocote plus.

Moe


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Unfortunately not. This is what I got from Scotts after inquiring about it.



> Thank you for your interest in Scotts products . Miracle-Gro Osmocote Plus Multipurpose Plant Food is currently only available in the United States. Unfortunately we can not recommend you purchase products in the United States and transport them across state or federal borders. Products used in Canada must go through the PMRA registration process making both application and transport of United States products against provincial and federal laws.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in Scotts. Please feel free to contact our company anytime we may be of assistance.


I am probably going to order it online. You can get it off ebay or amazon.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Or, you can just order complete "00" sized capsules from me:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40163


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Pmed you.


----------

